# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Nên và không nên khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

## yeuhanoi

*NÊN VÀ ... KHÔNG NÊN*

- Người Thái có truyền thống tôn kính Hoàng Gia sâu sắc. Du khách phải thận trọng, nên bày tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Vua, Hoàng Hậu và Hoàng thân quốc thích.

- Không xoa đầu người khác, dù đó là trẻ em. Đối với người Thái đầu là nơi thiêng liêng nhất.không giơ chân về đầu người khác hay vật khác. Điều này bị coi là rất bất lịch sự.

- Có thể đi giày khi dạo quanh khuôn viên một ngôi chùa nhưng phải bỏ giày ra khi vào trong điện thờ, nơi đặt tượng Phật, nơi có hình ảnh Đức phật 

- Phật, dù lớn hay nhỏ, nguyên vẹn hay không, đều được coi là linh thiêng. Đừng bao giờ trèo lên tượng Phật để chụp ảnh hay làm bất cứ điều gì tỏ ra thiếu tôn trọng. 

- Khi tham quan cung điện hoàng gia Thái Lan, có những yêu cầu khắt khe như sau: nam phải mặc quần áo trang trọng, không mặc quần soọc và không mang dép lê; nữ ăn mặc kín đáo lịch sự, không mặc váy ngắn, quần áo mỏng, áo không cánh tay, quần bó, dép không quai hậu... Không nên mặc quần áo thuộc loại "mát mẻ" hay trang điểm quá nặng nề ở những nơi thờ cúng. Nếu vi phạm những qui định này sẽ không được vào tham quan. Những hành động xúc phạm đến tín 
ngưỡng có thể bị phạt tù, không loại trừ cả đối với du khách nước ngoài.

- Nếu bạn là phụ nữ, không nên chạm vào người của nhà sư. Nếu một người phụ nữ muốn đưa vật gì đó cho nhà sư, họ phải đưa một người đàn ông.

- Không nên chạm vào đầu của một người nào đó hay dùng chân để chạm vào người họ hay bất kỳ một vật gì vì người Thái cho rằng "đầu" là bộ phận quý giá nhất trong cơ thể người.

- Không nên biểu lộ tình cảm nam nữ ở những nơi công cộng.

- Không nên bỏ tàn thuốc hoặc kẹo cao su ra những nơi công cộng.

- Bỏ giày ra trước khi vào nhà riêng của người Thái. 

- Các nhà sư bị cấm chạm vào phụ nữ hoặc để phụ nữ chạm vào người mình, hay nhận bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Nếu một phụ nữ phải đưa cho nhà sư một thứ gì thì trước tiên người phụ nữ đó phải trao cho người đàn ông để sau đó người đàn ông trao lại cho nhà sư.

- Người Thái thường không bắt tay khi chào nhau. Thay vào đó họ áp hai bàn tay vào nhau trong tư thế cầu nguyện gọi là vái. Nói chung một người trẻ tuổi phải vái người lớn tuổi hơn, và người lớn tuổi hơn sẽ đáp lễ.

- Người Thái sáng sớm và chiều tối thường đọc kinh để tỏ lòng tôn kính đức vua của họ. Nếu có mặt khi người Thái đọc kinh, du khách cần phải có thái độ nghiêm túc theo họ.

- Người Thái quan niệm chân bao giờ cũng là phần bẩn nhất nên khi ngồi khách tránh để chân lên bàn. Không được dùng chân để chỉ vật gì hay chạm vào thân thể người khác vì điều này bị xem là thô lỗ. Khi ngồi tréo chân nhất thiết không được để chân hướng về phía ai đó, đặc biệt là tượng Phật hay ảnh vua.

*NHỮNG CỤM TỪ THÁI ĐƠN GIẢN CHO BẠN*

Tất nhiên bạn đang đi cùng hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam và hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan cũng sử dụng tiếng Việt. Nhưng bạn có nghĩ rằng một vài cụm từ Thái Lan đơn giản nào đó như những câu chào hỏi chẳng hạn, sẽ tạo một ấn tượng tốt đẹp với những người bạn gặp.

Bạn hãy thử những cụm từ đơn giản sau đây nhé:

Tiếng Thái

Tiếng Việt có nghĩa là
Sa-wa-dee...............................    Xin chào
Sa-wa-dee krup.........................    Xin chào (nếu bạn là nam)
Sa-wa-dee kaa..........................    Xin chào (nếu bạn là nữ)
Chai.......................................    Có, vâng
Mai........................................    Không
Khun......................................    Ông, bà, cô
Sabai dee reu?..........................    Bạn khỏe không?
Sabai dee................................    Khỏe
Kop koon.................................    Cảm ơn
Mai pen rai...............................    Không có gì đâu
Phoot Thai mai dai......................    Tôi không nói được tiếng Thái
Mai kao chai.............................    Tôi không hiểu
Kao chai mai?............................    Bạn có hiểu không?
Tai ruup dai mai?........................    Tôi có thể chụp một bức ảnh chứ?
Hong nam yoo tee nai?................    Nhà vệ sinh ở đâu vậy?
Chan cha pai............................    Tôi đang đi...
Chan mai pai............................    Tôi sẽ không đi...
Prot khap cha cha......................    Xin lái xe chậm chậm một chút.
Ra wang.................................    Hãy cẩn thận
Liao khwa................................    Rẽ phải
Liao sai...................................    Rẽ trái
Khap trong pai..........................    Đi thẳng
Cha cha..................................    Chậm lại
Yut........................................    Dừng lại
Nee tao rai?..............................    Cái này bao nhiêu tiền vậy?
Nee arai?.................................    Cái này là cái gì?
Paeng maag.............................    Ôi mắc quá
Lo ra kha dai mai?.......................    Có giảm giá không vậy?
Ho hai duai...............................    Vui lòng gói nó lại giúp nhé.
Gep taang...............................    Tính tiền nhé
Prot phut cha cha.......................    Vui lòng nói chầm chậm một chút
Di mak....................................    Tốt lắm
Mai di.....................................    Không tốt
La gon....................................    Tạm biệt
Laew phob gan mai.....................    Hẹn gặp lại
Kor thoad................................    Xin lỗi

*TIỀN TIP*

Mặc dù tiền tip không phải bắt buộc cũng không phải thông dụng lắm nhưng những người phục vụ bạn sẽ rất vui và tôn trọng bạn nếu bạn thưởng cho họ một ít tiền nào đó lúc chia tay.

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái Lan là đồng baht (1 USD đổi được khoảng 38-40 baht). Bạn nên đổi tiền tại các quầy đổi tiền an toàn và nhờ hướng dẫn viên người Thái đổi giúp, không nên tự động đổi tiền tại nơi công cộng rất dễ bị thiệt.

Hối phiếu tiền tệ và các loại Séc du lịch thông dụng đều có thể dễ dàng đổi thành tiền mặt tại các khách sạn, cửa hàng du lịch, tất cả các ngân hàng cấp tỉnh, các trung tâm thương mại và các quầy đổi tiền. Séc du lịch dễ đổi nhất tại các ngân hàng (bạn cần xuất trình hộ chiếu). Tỷ giá hối đoái tại các ngân hàng và các điểm đổi tiền được ủy quyền cao hơn so với tỷ giá tại các khách sạn và cửa hàng bách hóa tổng hợp.

Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 baht tiền Thái Lan.
*
Về thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh:* Du khách được mang hành lý mỗi người 20 kg (lượt đi cũng như lượt về). Nếu khách mang hành lý quá mức cho phép phải tự trả 6 USD/kg. Vì vậy, phải hết sức cân nhắc khi mua hàng để tránh gặp rắc rối.
*
Hiện tại tất cá các số điện thoại (cho các cuộc điện thoại nội vùng và đường dài trong nước) đều có 9 chữ số.*

Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế tới Thái Lan, thêm 66 và bỏ số 0 ở đầu.
Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế từ Thái Lan, trước tiên quay 001 + Mã nước + Mã vùng + số điện thoại.

*
Lời khuyên khi đi mua sắm*

Các cửa hàng bách hoá tổng hợp yết giá cố định, nhưng ở hầu hết các nơi khác, bạn nên mặc cả. Nói chung, bạn có thể đạt được mức giá cuối cùng thấp hơn từ 10-40% so với giá chào ban đầu, chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào kỹ năng của bạn và tâm trạng của những người bán hàng. Nhưng xin nhớ, người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn sẽ không chỉ có được giá hời mà việc mua sắm của bạn còn có thể được coi là một nghệ thuật. Bạn có thể đến các trung tâm mua sắm Robinson, Central và Charn Issara tại Bangkok.

*Đi lại, ăn ở*

Việc đi lại tại Thái Lan cũng khá thuận tiện với hệ thống các phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Tại tất cả các khách sạn, hiệu sách đều có bán bản đồ lịch trình xe buýt bạn nên mua để tìm hiểu.

Nghỉ đêm tại Thái Lan cũng không phải là vấn đề khó khăn, bạn có thể lựa chọn từ khách sạn 5 sao cho tới các khu phức hợp bungalow, nhà khách, nhà thuyền, nhà trọ, quán trọ theo phong cách Trung Hoa tùy thuộc vào túi tiền. Để có địa chỉ các cơ sở lưu trú và giá cả, bạn có thể liên hệ với các văn phòng du lịch của Cơ quan Du lịch Thái Lan trên toàn quốc hoặc tại Bangkok.

Hầu hết các khách sạn tại Thái Lan không trang bị kem đánh răng và bàn chải đánh răng, dép đi trong phòng, bạn nhớ đem theo những vật dụng cá nhân này để tiện sinh hoạt. Nếu bạn sử dụng dịch vụ điện thoại và uống nước trong minibar trong phòng thì phải tự thanh toán khi làm thủ tục trả phòng.

Bạn cũng không phải lo lắng về vấn đề ăn uống vì các món ăn của Việt Nam và Trung Hoa tại Thái Lan ngày càng trở nên phổ biến.

Một số điểm du lịch mà bạn không thể không đến khi tham quan Thái Lan: Đầu tiên là Bangkok, điểm đến thứ hai là Pattaya, tiếp đến là Chiang Mai và Phuket.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## sharing83

thông tin hay quá nhỉ,,, cảm ơn nhiều nghen

----------


## quanghuy00

quá hay những thông tin này rất bổ ích khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

----------


## songthan

nhiều thứ phải ghi nhớ quá trước khi sang Thái quá
cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------


## didierdrogtu

Rất có ích cho những người đi Thái

----------


## hoaban

Đó là một tin cần thiết khi đi du lịch Thái Lan, Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ nhé.

----------

